#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Rede ftth

## Wesleyrosa

Tem possibilidade de construir rede ftth com cabos drop e figura 8 usando gbic c+

----------


## 1929

O Luciano diz que dá.

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> O Luciano diz que dá.


To falando em ftth fibra ate a casa do cliente

----------


## wala

Te tem mais essa cabo não e apropriado pra isso qualquer linha de pipa com cerol escada batendo nele torção seu sinal ja piora ou ja era, isso e cabo pra cliente. E precisa de olt pra esse tipo de rede.

----------


## Bronzati

Que dá pra fazer dá; mas vai ficar uma baita gambiarra, susceptível a qualquer incidente, como o wala falou. A boa prática recomenda usar cabo AS ou espinado.

----------

